
Show HN: Letters from Sarajevo, web adaption of the book - stankot
https://lettersfromsarajevo.com/
======
stankot
Hey HN,

I would love to share one small, rather personal project of mine - it is a web
adaptation of the book my brother wrote, using authentic letters our father
sent us while being stuck in Sarajevo during the war in the nineties.

Thank you!

